# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Integrated AND Discrete video ...

## eTraxx

Ok. First post here .. and I am going to violate forum policies .. and cry like a little girl.


I used a Dell Laptop. I hooked the scanner head to the VGA output. Everything worked. The EinScan software worked .. the VGA output to the scanner worked. Fine. 


So today I bought a computer and video card. Hey .. I said .. I will make it BETTER ..


Yeah.


The computer:


Dell Optiplex 380.
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU
E7600 @ 3.06 GHz
Ram: 4 GB
Windows 7 Proff 64-bit


...


Graphic Card:


Nvidia Geforece GT 640
2GB DDR3 memory


so what is the problem?


When I hook the monitor to the integrated video connector and turn on the computer I get a complaint ..




"Attention: Unsupported Video Configuration Detected


This computer has an add-in graphics card, but hte monitor cable is plugged into the integrated vieo card" ...
Then it goes into *explaining* how to connect the monitor cable to the "add-in" video card.


....


Ok. Sooo .. I do a search on Google


Seems that running BOTH the integrated and discrete (add-on) video card is a no no. There is some talk about possibly running both via the BIOS .. but .. what the heck?


Have I completely misunderstood .. well .. everything?


Got to admit I am a little .. ticked off at the moment.

----------


## 24c

Hi *eTraxx*,

I'm not a Windows person, but a quick Google and the GT640 has a VGA, DVI & HDMI connectors, so surely you can hook up the Einscan-S scanner to one of these, set the required resolution for the extended display to 800x600, and you're good to go.:?
If you're using this connector already apologies, but again Google says you have got a VGA output, serial & parallel ports etc off the motherboard too, so I presume using this VGA port would trigger the integrated graphics port of the computer, but as this would be your normal monitor connection, I'm not sure what you're doing.***

Mike
PS. Does the GT640 allow to drive a monitor through VGA and another monitor using the other ports, as in HDMI or DVI? If so just get an adaptor for your monitor to use the other ports, and connect the Einscan-S to the VGA port.
***PPS Re read your post, and I can see what you're doing now  :Smile:  so why do you need to use the built in VGA off the motherboard, when the 2GB Graphics card supports multiple monitors?

----------


## eTraxx

I woke up in the middle of the night with a .. "Welll .. duh!" .. what it was saying was .. "Connect the scanner head to a VGA port" .. with the assumption that you would be smart enough to connect your monitor to the other available port .. whatever that is. That's the magic of forums. Post something and all of a sudden you go .. "Oh man!"

----------


## 24c

LMAO *eTraxx*, your not the first, and you won't be the last. I've made plenty of dopey posts too, but hey I leave them up for posterity, and it's humbling to realise although we can be smart on a good day, we can be the complete opposite too. 

I walked into a PC shop and asked about a laptop with a VGA input! Why, because Einscan-S listed requirements were for a VGA input, and it was a lost in translation typo, and it should have said "VGA output". I remember the guy looking at me thinking what!! Anyway, console yourself in the knowledge, you learn more from mistakes, than getting it right all the time, and with the manual that comes with this scanner, you'll be making more.  :Wink: 

Mike

----------


## gualalasmooth

Hdmi to vga is anyone using this adapter? if so how does it work?

----------

